# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 > GW2 Bots and Programs > [Release] Gw2mh

## Yothri

Hey guys,

today i am releasing my Guild Wars 2 Multihack to you.

[Main Features]
Speed Hack (Hold LShift)Fly Hack (Positive Gravity = Hold Alt Key, Zero Gravity = Toggle Right Ctrl Key)Auto LootNo ClipClimbAnti AFK


[ESP Features]
Player ESPMonster ESPObject ESPRadar ESP


[How to use]
Register & Login at YothriDownload GW2MH (GW2MH - Guild Wars 2 Multihack - Tools, Cheats, Hacks)Open up Guild Wars 2 and login to your character (*you need to be ingame*).Open up GW2MH and login with your details.W8, until the checkboxes are enabled (Cheats have been initialized)

[video]



[Screens]





[Credits]
Yothri (Reversing, Frontend, API Backend)

----------


## goldensong

Link cannot be accessed

----------

